
Logitech to Acquire Streamlabs - erk__
https://blog.logitech.com/2019/09/26/logitech-teams-up-with-streamlabs-to-further-enable-game-streamers-to-pursue-their-passion/
======
jacquesm
There are much worse companies to be acquired by. At its heart Logitech is
still Swiss, they are about as ethical as it comes in the IT landscape and all
my past interactions with them were about as proper as it gets.

------
erk__
Logitech press release: [https://news.logitech.com/press-
release/corporate/logitech-a...](https://news.logitech.com/press-
release/corporate/logitech-agrees-acquire-streamlabs-adding-streaming-tools-
its-gaming-offerin)

Streamlabs blog: [https://blog.streamlabs.com/logitech-streamlabs-
awesome-52c7...](https://blog.streamlabs.com/logitech-streamlabs-
awesome-52c7774ada29)

